# Jede 10 Minuten neue WANIP



## bululu (9. April 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

ich habe folgendes Problem, ich hatte bis dezember 2008 das telekom dsl 16000 flaterate alles  lief einwandfrei, seit dem 19.12.2008 haben neues Vertrag mit vdsl 25000 seitdem nur probleme :
kein telefon , kein internet. vom 19.12.2008 , problem am 10.01.2009 nur temporär gelöst , es heisst ich bin der erste in meiner strasse , der vdsl25 hat , dslam defekt, sie haben mich auf dem prüfport geswitscht , lief einigermassen 3 wochen seit februar instabile leitung seit märz mörderisch geworden :-( telefon geht ok aber internet.abbrüche jede 10 minuten ich bekomme neue wanip.
Techniker war bei mir im haus , er hatte die leitung und den speeport 721 überprüft, alles ok. , er sagte es leigt an dslam.
der speedport wurde vor 3 wochen getuascht weil der alte speeport hat kontaktierungsproblem 
ich habe bis jetzt bei der telekom gebeten, mir wieder die stabile 16000 zurückzugeben, sie antworten nicht und wenn eine antwort kommt, es heisst ( wir bitte um geduld ) .
hier ist das logfile von heute :


```
Es werden alle Systemereignisse des Routers gezeigt.
09.04.09 07:26:30 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 07:26:16 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.163.156, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 07:26:03 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:26:03 PPPoE-Fehler: Unbekannter Fehler. ()
09.04.09 07:25:50 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:25:50 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:25:36 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:25:36 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:25:22 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:25:22 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:25:08 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:25:08 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:24:54 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:24:54 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:24:40 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 07:24:40 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:20:00 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 07:19:49 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.163.124, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 07:19:34 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:19:34 PPPoE-Fehler: Unbekannter Fehler. ()
09.04.09 07:19:20 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:19:20 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:19:06 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:19:06 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:18:52 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:18:52 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:18:38 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:18:38 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:18:24 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:18:24 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:18:10 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 07:18:10 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:16:00 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 07:15:49 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.163.103, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 07:15:34 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 07:15:34 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:12:45 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 07:12:43 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.163.86, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 07:12:29 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:12:29 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:12:15 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:12:15 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:12:01 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:12:01 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:11:47 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:11:47 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:11:33 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:11:33 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:11:19 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:11:19 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:11:05 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:11:05 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:10:51 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 07:10:51 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:08:29 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 07:08:20 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.163.56, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 07:08:06 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:08:06 PPPoE-Fehler: Unbekannter Fehler. ()
09.04.09 07:07:53 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:07:53 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:07:39 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:07:39 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:07:25 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:07:26 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:07:12 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:07:12 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:06:58 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:06:58 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:06:44 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:06:44 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:06:30 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:06:30 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 07:06:16 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 07:06:16 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:04:15 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 07:04:05 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.163.37, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 07:03:51 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 07:03:51 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 07:01:15 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 07:01:10 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.163.15, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 07:00:56 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 07:00:56 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:48:00 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 06:47:55 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.164.212, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 06:47:40 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:47:40 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:47:26 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:47:26 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:47:12 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:47:12 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:46:58 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:46:58 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:46:44 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 06:46:44 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:43:59 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 06:43:53 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.164.195, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 06:43:39 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:43:39 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:43:25 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:43:25 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:43:11 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:43:11 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:42:57 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:42:57 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:42:43 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:42:43 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:42:29 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:42:29 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:42:15 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 06:42:15 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:39:44 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 06:39:34 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.164.176, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 06:39:19 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:39:19 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:39:05 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:39:05 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:38:51 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:38:51 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:38:37 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:38:37 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:38:23 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:38:23 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:38:09 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:38:09 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:37:55 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:37:55 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:37:41 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 06:37:41 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:35:14 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 06:35:00 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.164.155, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 06:34:45 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:34:45 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:34:31 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:34:31 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:34:17 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:34:17 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:34:03 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:34:03 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:33:49 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:33:49 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:33:35 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:33:35 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:33:21 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 06:33:21 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:30:44 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 06:30:40 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.164.131, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 06:30:26 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:30:26 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:30:12 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:30:12 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 06:29:58 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 06:29:58 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 06:00:28 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 06:00:17 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.164.12, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 06:00:02 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 06:00:02 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 05:53:12 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 05:53:01 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.165.229, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 05:52:46 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 05:52:46 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 05:52:32 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 05:52:32 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 05:52:18 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 05:52:18 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 05:49:42 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 05:49:37 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.165.210, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 05:49:23 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 05:49:23 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 04:50:25 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 04:50:24 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.166.173, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 04:50:08 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 04:50:08 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 04:16:08 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 04:15:57 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.166.49, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 04:15:43 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 04:15:43 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 04:06:29 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 04:00:05 006 Die Verbindung zum Konfigurations-Server ist abgebrochen.
09.04.09 04:00:04 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 03:56:52 006 Die Verbindung zum Konfigurations-Server ist abgebrochen.
09.04.09 03:56:44 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 03:55:08 006 Die Verbindung zum Konfigurations-Server ist abgebrochen.
09.04.09 03:54:37 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 03:53:49 006 Die Verbindung zum Konfigurations-Server ist abgebrochen.
09.04.09 03:50:35 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 03:50:10 006 Die Verbindung zum Konfigurations-Server ist abgebrochen.
09.04.09 03:50:00 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 03:49:48 006 Die Verbindung zum Konfigurations-Server ist abgebrochen.
09.04.09 03:49:44 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 03:49:38 006 Die Verbindung zum Konfigurations-Server ist abgebrochen.
09.04.09 03:49:37 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 03:49:32 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.167.111, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 03:49:17 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 03:49:17 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 03:44:36 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 03:44:26 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.167.26, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 03:44:11 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 03:44:11 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 03:43:57 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 03:43:57 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 03:43:43 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 03:43:43 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 03:43:29 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 03:43:29 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 03:43:15 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 03:43:15 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 03:43:01 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 03:43:01 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 03:42:47 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 03:42:47 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 03:40:36 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 03:40:26 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.168.206, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 03:40:11 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 03:40:11 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 03:39:57 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 03:39:57 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 03:39:43 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 03:39:43 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 03:39:29 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 03:39:29 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 03:39:15 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 03:39:15 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 03:39:01 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 03:39:01 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 03:36:21 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 03:36:20 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.168.63, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 03:36:06 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 03:36:06 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 02:13:32 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 02:13:25 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.175.242, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 02:13:10 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 02:13:10 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 02:12:56 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 02:12:56 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 02:12:42 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 02:12:42 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 02:12:28 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 02:12:28 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 02:12:14 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 02:12:14 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 02:09:32 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 02:09:23 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.175.198, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 02:09:09 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 02:09:09 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 02:02:01 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 02:02:00 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.175.155, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 02:01:46 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 02:01:46 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:52:31 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 01:52:26 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.175.127, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 01:52:12 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:52:12 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 01:51:58 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:51:58 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 01:51:44 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:51:44 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 01:51:30 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:51:30 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 01:51:16 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:51:16 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 01:51:02 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 01:51:02 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:48:31 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 01:48:21 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.175.107, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 01:48:07 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:48:07 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 01:47:53 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:47:53 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 01:47:39 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 01:47:39 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:12:59 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 01:12:49 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.166.202, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 01:12:34 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:12:34 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 01:12:20 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 01:12:20 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:09:44 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 01:09:39 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.168.201, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 01:09:24 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:09:24 PPPoE-Fehler: Unbekannter Fehler. ()
09.04.09 01:09:13 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:09:13 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 01:08:59 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:08:59 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 01:08:45 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:08:45 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 01:08:31 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:08:31 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 01:08:17 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:08:17 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 01:08:03 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:08:03 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 01:07:49 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:07:49 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 01:07:35 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 01:07:35 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:05:14 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 01:05:04 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.168.135, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 01:04:49 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:04:49 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 01:04:35 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 01:04:35 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 01:01:45 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 01:01:35 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.167.19, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 01:01:20 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 01:01:20 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:52:14 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 00:52:09 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.173.110, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 00:51:55 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 00:51:55 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:38:14 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 00:38:04 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.170.170, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 00:37:49 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:37:49 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:37:35 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 00:37:35 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:28:28 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 00:28:14 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.168.239, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 00:28:00 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:28:00 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:27:46 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:27:46 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:27:32 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:27:32 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:27:18 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:27:18 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:27:04 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:27:04 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:26:50 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:26:50 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:26:36 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:26:36 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:26:22 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:26:22 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:26:08 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:26:08 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:25:54 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:25:54 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:25:40 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:25:40 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:25:26 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:25:26 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:25:12 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 00:25:12 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:22:43 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 00:22:31 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.169.212, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 00:22:16 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:22:16 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:22:02 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:22:02 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:21:48 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:21:48 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:21:34 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:21:34 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:21:20 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 00:21:20 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:18:58 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 00:18:49 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.168.233, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 00:18:35 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:18:35 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:18:21 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:18:21 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:18:07 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:18:07 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:17:53 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:17:53 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:17:39 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:17:39 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:17:25 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:17:25 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:17:11 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:17:11 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:16:57 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:16:57 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:16:43 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:16:43 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:16:29 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 00:16:29 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:13:43 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 00:13:38 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.168.54, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 00:13:24 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:13:24 PPPoE-Fehler: Unbekannter Fehler. ()
09.04.09 00:13:11 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:13:11 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:12:57 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:12:57 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:12:43 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 00:12:43 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:10:12 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 00:10:12 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.171.112, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 00:09:57 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:09:57 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:09:43 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:09:43 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
09.04.09 00:09:29 Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung.
09.04.09 00:09:29 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:06:42 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
09.04.09 00:06:38 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 87.156.169.23, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.205 und 217.237.151.51, Gateway: 217.0.119.225, Breitband-PoP: ERFC71-ths
09.04.09 00:06:24 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
09.04.09 00:06:24 PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung.
```

Bitte um Hilfe, ich danke für jede konstruktive Hilfe.


----------



## Loveboat (29. April 2009)

Hi,

Laut Deinem Log-File scheint es ein PPP-Problem zu geben. Könnte an der Software des Speedports liegen, denn es ist nicht zu sehen dass das DSL weg ist, der Router sich neu synchronisieren muss. 
Es könnte aber auch ein Netzwerkproblem bei der T-COM sein. Aber das können nur die prüfen. Muss ja einen Grund geben warum PPP immer eine Zeitüberschreitung bekommt.
Fazitn: Nerv die T-COM bis es gelöst wurde.

Gruß
Loveboat


----------

